# Halftone transfers - Who?



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys I usually use SEMO for my transfers but it's my understanding that they do not do halftones. 

Looking at this video, seems like someone is doing halftones, according to the description. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-1l0tInu9Ms

So who should I contact for good quality, reasonable priced halftone transfers? 



Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

joey1320 said:


> Hey guys I usually use SEMO for my transfers but it's my understanding that they do not do halftones.
> 
> Looking at this video, seems like someone is doing halftones, according to the description.
> 
> ...


If you looked into to comments the company is art brands just google it. There is also a transfer company list in several threads.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was googling "Picture Perfect Products" and PPProducts. Thanks !!!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

F & m
Does them
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

OSSKOBRET said:


> F & m
> Does them
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


I had a horrid experience with FM so I'm not sure I wanna go that route. 

I was looking at Art Brands' website and you must register in order to get pricing for most items. Kinda annoying really, just another way for them to bombard your email with promo stuff. 

I'll look through the vendor's list and see.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I just had some done with f & m and they came back exactly like the art sent to the tee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

joey1320 said:


> I had a horrid experience with FM so I'm not sure I wanna go that route.


I use F&M almost every week.....I can not remember the last problem I had with them...


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I may give FM a second try. It never hurts I guess.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have had problems with F&M transfer adhesion issues haven't used then in a long time as they were blaming everything but the transfers. I sent the same job to another transfer company and not 1 issue. Not saying their all bad they just didn't want to take care of situation. Worked out for me in the end as I now make all my own transfers


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

sben763 said:


> I have had problems with F&M transfer adhesion issues haven't used then in a long time as they were blaming everything but the transfers. I sent the same job to another transfer company and not 1 issue. Not saying their all bad they just didn't want to take care of situation. Worked out for me in the end as I now make all my own transfers


Do you make halftone ones for sale?

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I don't sell any transfers for sale. They are for internal use only. I direct screen all my halftone images.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Howard Sportswear did some halftones for me several years back.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

There are quit afew companies out there that do halftones. Most have no problem as long as the gradient percentage is 30% or greater... definitely ask for samples from the company you decide to go with and then you can test print them
and see how they look and hold up


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

@franktheprinter do you print transfers using halftones?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

tyetshirt said:


> @franktheprinter do you print transfers using halftones?


Yes, We have been doing so since 1998 so its 2nd
nature by now.....


----------

